
Could The GPhone Be Nigh? - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/24/could-the-gphone-be-nigh/
======
chmac
Grrrrreat, so Google can listen to your phone calls as well as read your
email, view your schedule, track your browsing, etc... :)

If the phone isn't locked to Google services and is based on an open source
platform it could be nice. Personally, I'm waiting for OpenMoko to be consumer
ready... <http://www.openmoko.org/>

